# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Organigrama de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura

## Salut

Tiene 4 órganos de gobierno (los cuadros centrales grandotes).

El numero de arriba a la izquierda corresponde al Presidente de la CHS. El de la derecha a los servicios técnicos (Comisaría de Aguas, Dirección Técnica, Secretaría General y Oficina de Planificación Hidráulica).

Los representantes de abajo a la izquierda corresponden a la Administración General del Estado (el Gobierno Central, vamos), y abajo a la derecha a las Comunidades Autónomas (Murcia, Castilla-La Mancha, Andalucía y Comunidad Valenciana).

El resto creo que esta bastante clarito  :Smile:

----------

